# Sure is quiet around here!!



## Trophyman (Jan 11, 2013)

Man*******

Sure is quiet around here


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

Mandatory vacation day.


----------



## havasu (Jan 11, 2013)

Let's liven up this party somehow.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2013)

Stripers get my attention pretty quick...just sayin


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2013)

This the striper you talking about? 

View attachment Phone Pictures 1-1 3219.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2013)

Where is everyone?


----------



## havasu (Jan 25, 2013)

We are here, just waiting for your beer can chicken recipe.


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2013)

Beer, Can, Chicken, Spices.......


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2013)

This is my favorite seasoning for beer can chicken. Turns out excellent every time. I usually put it in a small bowl, add some salt and garlic powder and olive oil then rub chicken under skin and on skin. Can open beer can drink half and shove in birds ***. toss on grill until done. 

View attachment Dash.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 25, 2013)

This I have to try. Thanks...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 25, 2013)

havasu said:


> This I have to try. Thanks...



You will love it, I guarentee...


----------



## Chris (Feb 12, 2013)

Chirp chirp chirp...........


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 12, 2013)

chirp...........


----------



## havasu (Feb 13, 2013)

Is chirping the same as fapping?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 13, 2013)

havasu said:


> Is chirping the same as fapping?



This is a question I probably don't need an answer to...


----------



## Chris (Feb 13, 2013)

Chirp, fap, chirp..........


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 14, 2013)

may get you talking.

NO, I don't know em,  but thought it would create some talk in here! 

View attachment wow.jpg


----------



## havasu (Feb 14, 2013)

Hay, that guy has the same knee brace that I have!


----------



## Chris (Feb 14, 2013)

havasu said:


> Hay, that guy has the same knee brace that I have!



You're doing it wrong?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 14, 2013)

havasu said:


> Hay, that guy has the same knee brace that I have!



You spelled boner wrong...


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Chirp, Chirp, Chirp.


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2013)

Damn chickens!


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

Chickens don't chirp you fool!


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, baby chicks do, don't they?


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe? I don't live on a farm.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 10, 2013)

well I just got my Mopar MPFI conversion kit yesterday.  I am collecting the rest of the stuff I need for the joop. I have decided to keep the 4.2 block in there since it is in good shape.  I am going to swap in the cam I put in the cherokee it is a comp cams extreme cam for better low end torque and it is also supposed to give better high rpm power.  I am also going to swap the 4.0 head onto the 4.2 and convert to the MPFI, and a serpentine belt conversion at the same time.  should be a fairly busy time.  right now the harmonic balancer that I need is backordered so I am on hold for a bit, but once I get it I will get started. 


so I have a question for you guys.  should I start a new thread on the jeep or just continue putting stuff in the doghouse thread?


----------



## havasu (Sep 10, 2013)

Start a new one. Well, be watching it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2013)

Cluck, cluck, cluck.


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2013)

Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak!


----------



## havasu (Sep 20, 2013)

Bzzzzzzzzzzz. Damn flies!


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2013)

Mop, mop ,mop, all day long, mop, mop, mop while I sing this song............


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 3, 2013)

Stop stop stop your moppin, we cant do anything!!! Our govt is shut down the world must stop!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 3, 2013)

Shutting it down is the best thing that could happen to it.


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2013)

To bad they get back pay when they finally decide they want to work again. I say we lay off everyone that is off right now, it will be a good start.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 4, 2013)

Fire em all!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2013)

And then some!


----------

